# Marsh madness monday



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

Flynut and I got to guide each other yesterday to some of the best Flyfishing yet this year.It was over the top in the marsh yesterday.We boated 20 reds from 23 to 26 in.on Clousers & Spoon fly.It was just one of those days when the reds were smashing bait everywhere.
SKIFFSTIFF


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

*marsh madness*

truely a day to remember. we must of had a hundred shots at reds all day long. insane is all i can say. gotta love this time of year. heres one of many joe landed on the fly rod.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

sounds like it was great day congrats.headin out tomorrow hope i get some of that action.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Way to go guys. You will remember this for awhile. Thanks for the story.


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Gotta love those days! Great pics!


----------

